# Cutting a Cigar without smoking it??



## mrl4889 (Nov 30, 2011)

Okay, this is probably a dumb question so bare with me, I tried to do a search for this but couldnt figure out how to accurately word it, so I'll do it this way. The fiance and I are moving this Friday (just bought my first house!) and one of my buddies from work has generously offered to help. He has mentioned a few times interest in cigars so I thought I would put together a little sampler for him from my quickly blossoming collection. However, being new to the game he obviously doesnt have the necessary equipment for the job. So I was just going to cut all the cigars for him and then all he would have to do was light them up. My big question is this, is cutting a cigar and letting it sit for a while before smoking it a bad thing? I was going to put all the cigars in the MOW anthology box with a boveda pack to keep them from drying out, but if cutting it and letting it sit is a bad thing I guess I may have to re-think my "thank you" gift. What do you guys think?


----------



## horton21 (Aug 9, 2012)

Give a man a cut cigar, you let him smoke for a day. Give a man a cigar cutter, you let him smoke anytime. (apologies for my liberties with the Chinese proverb.)

If that's not an option (you did say you are new to the game so might have but one cutter) let's hear the advice of the forum members. I have no experience cutting cigars but not smoking them.


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

There shouldn't be a problem. More than once I've selected a cigar, cut it, and changed my mind. I just put the cigar back and when I do decide to smoke that particular cigar there has never been a problem.


----------



## mrl4889 (Nov 30, 2011)

LOL fine point there my friend! Maybe I should just stop by the local B+M and get him a basic cutter and fix my own problem. I mean the man is helping me move. PLUS my local place is awesome and I'll be moving about 20 miles away so I guess I poke around one last time!


----------



## horton21 (Aug 9, 2012)

Now that's a winning solution! Like you say, he's a good dude if he's helping you move.


----------



## sh40218 (Oct 26, 2012)

DarrelMorris said:


> There shouldn't be a problem. More than once I've selected a cigar, cut it, and changed my mind. I just put the cigar back and when I do decide to smoke that particular cigar there has never been a problem.


I've done this before as well. The only problem could be you like a cut cigar and he like a punch. With a free cigar though, that a good problem to have.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

sh40218 said:


> I've done this before as well. The only problem could be you like a cut cigar and he like a punch. With a free cigar though, that a good problem to have.


If the guy is really new to cigars, he likely won't know what a punch even is nor care being he's used neither of them before. He would have to have some experience with both of them before he can form a preference.

Besides, its free...............should be thankful no matter what.


----------



## orion1 (Sep 18, 2012)

For me, part of the fun of smoking a cigar is the process-protocol of looking at it, smelling it, cutting it and lighting it. Having said that, there should not be any problems cutting a cigar and keeping it at the usual humidity.


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

I vote buy an extra cheapy at the B&M. Move your stuff and relax at the end of the effort with a cigar. Go through the whole pre-light process with him (he'll probably appreciate it) and hand him the sticks and cutter as the gift.

But, if you go the other way, the cut cigars packaged with a Boveda should be fine too. I'd be more concerned that the cigar box might leak rh like a sieve. (Don't know how the MOW box seals.) Maybe a ziploc baggie with a Boveda? Not as pretty but more functional. Could even stick the whole bag inside the box for presentation value.


----------



## nfusion770 (Apr 1, 2011)

I agree- get him a cutter.

But- cut cigars will be fine. Isn't part of the reason of a pre- draw to make sure the cigar is ready to go and isn't too wet? I did that with a CC I jumped the gun on the other day. It had a bad draw so I tossed back in the humidor to sit for another month. You hope it's not something else but being too wet is pretty common and the cutting isn't going to hurt anything.


----------



## bleber (Oct 13, 2012)

Another vote for get him a cutter. Moving is a TON of work.


----------



## TheGipper (Jun 13, 2004)

Also make sure to teach him how to cut - that is, how much to cut. I find most first-timers cut way too much and end up smoking an unraveling cigar.


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm with the guys here, give the man a cutter, LoL. Moving is real hard blue collar work, he deserves it, especially for volunteering. So I think it's good that you're giving him a nice sampler.

In regards to pre-cutting, some old school guys believe that cutting the cigar will allow outside particles & flavors to enter after cutting. I'd guess this is before the days of detailed reviews where you have to describe the pre-light/cold draw flavor.

Check out this video out:

Three Matches | Cigar Aficionado - YouTube

I do it from time to time (with a torch) and it's definitely more of a ritual, but honestly, I believe I get more flavor out of the cigars going this route.

Congrats with your first home, and good luck with the move.


----------



## mrl4889 (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for all the input gang! I think I am just going to get the man a cutter so he can get a greater feel for the whole experience. I am concerned about the MOW box, I had just kinda assumed it would have a pretty good seal of its own but the more I think about it, the more I think it will probably just be like a regular cigar box and not be very useful on its own. It came in the mail today so I guess we shall know soon enough! Ill be sure to post updates about the quality of the box/what I decide to include in the sampler!


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

Good deal Marc. I had a family member who was always pulling out cigars in the store zip lock when I went over. He's an occasional smoker, but I thought that he could use something better than the baggie the store puts your stick in. I grabbed him a small $20 humidor from Cuban Crafters (Burl), test drove it for a 3 months and the damn thing held rH better than my humi, LoL. Maybe worth checking out if he's a good friend...plus, when you go over to hang out, he'll have some good things on deck ready for enjoyment. 

It's the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

I had several cheap cutters that I received from my local B&M's with their logos on them when I first started smoking. One of my BIL has been smoking for years but never bought a cutter or humidor. He only purchases sticks when he's going to smoke. He did something really nice, going above and beyond what was required for another family member, so I gave him a dozen cigars, one of the cutters, a butane lighter, and my first homemade humidor which consisted of a cigar box with a ziplock bag with a water pillow in it. I don't think he'll move up to an actual humidor, so for his birthday I'm going to get him one from cbid or ebay.


----------



## Blue Raccoon (Mar 13, 2011)

if I'm taking a road-trip I always pre-cut a handful just easier then trying to cut while driving I've seen no difference.


----------



## teamgotoil (Apr 23, 2013)

That's good thinking! McSmoke


----------



## teamgotoil (Apr 23, 2013)

Sorry to slaughter your handle...apparently quoting or typing a nickname is considered a link.


----------



## mrl4889 (Nov 30, 2011)

Quick update about my little moving gift for my buddy. The MOW box came today, and apart from being PUMPED about these cigars I am pretty impressed with the box. Not only is it very nice looking, but it seems to be constructed a little more soundly than your standard cigar box. I think it might actually work as a decent little cigar holder for a while. I'm going to "season" it best I can with some distilled water tomorrow and let it dry out before I put together the sampler. Oh yea, and the little MOW insert in the bottom right hand corner comes right out so I can fill it with all Churchills if I wanted. At first I was a little worried I would have to make everything fit, good to know I have a little more room to work with! I will post the actual sampler itself once I decide what I'm popping in there!


----------



## Agustin Gamino (Apr 23, 2013)

yes i agree to that. they should be someone experienced before they start cutting one


----------



## ACasazza (Mar 23, 2013)

I would give him a cutter. When I first started I had the guy who introduced me to smoking show me the proper ways of cutting. It really helps because I would have just cut the cap off not knowing that it isn't proper to do so.


----------



## Agustin Gamino (Apr 23, 2013)

very informative !


----------



## smokeyme (Apr 21, 2013)

So what is the proper way of cutting cigar. Can someone state the ideal distance from the base before cutting it of?


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

smokeyme said:


> So what is the proper way of cutting cigar. Can someone state the ideal distance from the base before cutting it of?


you just want to cut off the cap basically. Not much at all really.

If the draw is to tight, try just a shade more.


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

orion1 said:


> For me, part of the fun of smoking a cigar is the process-protocol of looking at it, smelling it, cutting it and lighting it. Having said that, there should not be any problems cutting a cigar and keeping it at the usual humidity.


I have to agree with Jose. There's more to loving cigars than smoking them. I love to look at my cigars they way people look at their fish tank. I also look at my fish tank with a cigar in hand, talking about relaxing time!

My best advice is to slowly teach him how to cut his own cigar and toast it correctly, and make sure he's enjoying the experience and doesn't think your being overly sophisticated just to act like a douche. I know some of my friends used to think that I was trying to impress them when they saw me toast the foot for the first time, and thought I was full of it. They have since realized that there is much more about cigars that putting fire on a stick and sucking.

Once you have him hooked, there's no turning back :smoke:.

On a separate note, the MOW box on the picture will most likely not work as is. There's no lip that prevents humidity from escaping. A good rule of thumb to check if a box will hold humidity is to make sure it holds air. Just pick the lid up a few inches and let it drop shut. If you hear a smooth woosh, than your good. If you hear wood to wood contact than all the air is escaping and there's nothing to cushion the drop. If you are determine to use the box, than I suggest you place all the cigars in a ziplock bag with the humi-pack first and then place them in the box.


----------



## nola.bell (Dec 29, 2011)

Regiampiero said:


> There's more to loving cigars than smoking them. I love to look at my cigars they way people look at their fish tank.


Could not agree with you more!! I am love picking up my cigars and admiring them!!


----------



## marc in nola (Apr 8, 2013)

mrl4889 said:


> Thanks for all the input gang! I think I am just going to get the man a cutter so he can get a greater feel for the whole experience. I am concerned about the MOW box, I had just kinda assumed it would have a pretty good seal of its own but the more I think about it, the more I think it will probably just be like a regular cigar box and not be very useful on its own. It came in the mail today so I guess we shall know soon enough! Ill be sure to post updates about the quality of the box/what I decide to include in the sampler!


Good luck with the move, Marc (great name BTW). I think the idea of using a zip lock with the boveda inside is best, then you can put it in the MOW box for presentation.


----------



## brazil stogie (Mar 22, 2013)

orion1 said:


> For me, part of the fun of smoking a cigar is the process-protocol of looking at it, smelling it, cutting it and lighting it. Having said that, there should not be any problems cutting a cigar and keeping it at the usual humidity.


I agree, same for me. At the sametime, I cut several cigars before hand on golf days..np


----------

